# Harleys little holiday



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

I went to stay with my aunt for a couple days and got my bag out ready to pack and when I came back into the room someone had packed himself.........










Then it was time for bed and of course his crate was too big to take so I was a little worried on how he might be, I needn't have been......

almost asleep.









He's out for the count!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh my heart just melted a little, he's gorgeous!! xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww cheeky wee monkey lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahhh Harley ...... so chilled ... out for the count.... 

He is a little bit older than my puppy Eevee... ahhhh I adore a cockapoo puppy ... already looking for another one .. yes I am a little cockapoo crazy ... but I am happy ..


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Loved the one of him cuddling the toy. Too sweet!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Harley, you are cute and clever x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Soooooooooo cute xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He needed to make sure he was coming too x


----------

